# Start as you mean to go on...



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Tom finally decided to tie the knot with his longtime girlfriend. One evening, 
after the honeymoon, he was welding some stuff in the garage just for fun. 
His new wife was standing there at the bench watching him.

After a long period of silence she finally spoke, "Honey, I've just been thinking, 
now that we are married, maybe it's time you quit spending all your time out here 
in the shop. You probably should just consider selling all your tools, along with 
your guns & fishing gear and that stupid vintage Harley."

Tom got a horrified look on his face and began choking.

She said, "Darling, what's wrong?"

He replied, "There for a minute you were starting to sound like my ex-wife."

"Ex-wife!" she screamed, "YOU NEVER TOLD ME YOU WERE MARRIED BEFORE!"

Tom replied: "I wasn't."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Good stuff  :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Just told this to Mrs Specsman; might be getting an ex wife myself now! :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------

